

30 reasons the “Big Bang” of our universe may be false - ccvannorman
http://metaresearch.org/cosmology/BB-top-30.asp

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
In case anybody is inclined to take this site seriously, please consider:
[http://metaresearch.org/solar%20system/cydonia/proof_files/p...](http://metaresearch.org/solar%20system/cydonia/proof_files/proof.asp)

